# General > Gardening >  Plants for Sale

## gardeninginagale

Some new shrubs and herbaceous perennials ready now, and still a good selection of herbs. Aucuba japonica looking good, and some lovely new Rosemary plants at £1.50. Open this Sunday and every Sunday, other times by arrangement. If you haven't been before, herewith directions.

From Castletown, take the Groats road. Just outside Castletown, after the old mill, take the first and only public road right. Unsigned, heads to Greenland and Lyth. I'm the first house on the right up that road, white cottage on the roadside. For more info, pm me or phone 01847821575. Mike.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Thanks to those who came last Sunday. It is a pleasure to discuss plants with both those who know plants, and those starting out. I am not the only one growing and selling locally on a small scale. I urge you to check out the others. We are not in competition with each other. We compliment each other, and we all encourage buying locally grown plants.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Just started lifting bare-root shrubs. Hardy Fuchsia in abundance, strong, well-rooted plants. Also Buddleja and various Sambucus (gold, variegated). Many more, will post full list once I've lifted and sorted. Always here for plant sales on a Sunday, other times by arrangement, message me or phone 01847821575. Still a good selection of pot grown shrubs, herbs and herbaceous perennials. Give someone a plant for Christmas - a plant will last longer than chocolates!!

----------


## gardeninginagale

Bare root shrubs now available. Lots of Hardy Fuchsias, plus smaller numbers of Laurel, Dogwood (Common and Variegated), Honeysuckle, Golden Elder, Flowering Currant, Buddleja, Blackthorn and more - £1.00 each.

Also a good selection of pot grown shrubs, herbs and perennials.

Open every Sunday 10am - dusk, other times by arrangement.

Directions at top of this thread.

----------


## gerry4

is it the right time to plant these shrubs?

----------


## gardeninginagale

Absolutely. Bare root shrubs and trees should be lifted and planted in the dormant season, ie from when the leaves drop until the new leaves begin to bud out. Any time during the winter months is good, so long as there is no frost in the ground.

----------


## denzel

> is it the right time to plant these shrubs?


Don't try it if the ground is waterlogged or frozen - bad idea!

----------


## gardeninginagale

Agree with denzel. Common sense prevails. But planting bare-root trees and shrubs is best practice in the dormant season. Weather and ground conditions permitting.

----------


## Kenn

Will try and get across next Sunday, all the shrubs / plants that I've bought from you in the past are doing great.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Many thanks, LIZZ. It is great to hear from folk who have had success with my plants. That's what matters to me.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Fuchsia riccartonii, the hardiest fuchsia, two year old plants only £1.00 each, bare-root.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Update - still have 50+ fuchsia riccartonii, but only very small numbers of other bare-root shrubs remaining. Plenty pot grown plants though, as always. If you are looking for ground cover, I have an abundance of Cotoneaster dammeri Skogholm in small pots at £1.50.

----------


## gardeninginagale

I am at home every Sunday for plant sales. Or other times by arrangement. For a list of plants currently available, pm me.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Need to clear space, so hardy Fuchsias, bare-root, now 50p each. This offer only available this Sunday. Any unsold will be composted Monday. Will accept any reasonable offer.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Many thanks to those who came today. I thought I had grown too many fuchsias, but orgers proved me wrong. I am very happy to be proved wrong. Many good customers have come from e'org, and I am grateful. Still have some fuchsias left, but not many.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Update - New season pot-grown shrubs now available.  Blackthorn, dogwood, golden elder, cotoneaster skogholm, ivy gold heart, spotted laurel (aucuba), cherry laurel, and many more. Pot-grown shrubs all £3.50 each. Also perennials and herbs at £1.50. Some snowdrops in pots too. Come and have a look, this Sunday and every Sunday 10am - dusk. Any other time by arrangement, pm me.

----------


## gardeninginagale

I don't normally post photos here, but a picture is worth a thousand words, they say. Okay, I had to kneel in the mud to shoot this. A wee snapshot of a few of my shrubs. Now I am weet and muddy. But I do what I have to do to remind folk of what I do. Plants for sale every Sunday, 10am - dusk. Any other time by arrangement. Please support local growers.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Open for plants sales this Mon and Tues (6th and 7th), all day.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Met Office suggests temperatures rising. Good for gardeners. So until further notice, open for plant sales every Sat and Sun, 10am to dusk. Any other time by arrangement.

----------


## gardeninginagale

This weekend only!  Need to clear space for new season's plants. So all pot-grown shrubs £3.00 each, normally £3.50. Still have 25 or so bare root hardy fuchsias - first offer of £10 for the lot secures. Have some miscellaneous plants need homes, any reasonable offer accepted. I am spring cleaning. But only this weekend! Open Sat and Sun as usual, any other time by arrangement.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Some new seasons herbs on the go, oregano, lemon balm, rosemary, coriander and more. £1.50 each. Open every Sat and Sun, 10am - dusk.

----------


## gardeninginagale

New seasons herbs now available, oregano, lemon balm, rosemary and more. Shrubs and perennials also. Every Sat and Sun 10am - dusk.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Now some new season's herbs and shrubs available. I'm sure Homebase is mobbed this weekend. Perhaps you should think about supporting local growers.

----------


## gardeninginagale

New seasons herbs and much more. Don't go to Homebase, support your local growers. Surely its a no brainer? Locally grown hardy plants vs. stuff imported from a polytunnel in Holland? Only one will survive.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Now we have longer daylight, Sat and Sun as usual but also any evening after 5.30.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Will be open for plant sales Easter Monday, as well as Sat and Sun as usual. Look forward to seeing you.

----------


## beetlecrusher

Hi Mike, do you have any little plants that I could use in my rock garden?  :Smile:

----------


## gardeninginagale

I'm sure I have. Fragaria, Sedum, Ophiopogon and Lamium spring to mind. Why not come and have a look?

----------


## Briea

Were abouts are you please, would like to call round tomorrow if thars ok.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Directions posted at top of thread, but it's a long thread now.

From Castletown, take the Groats road. Just outside Castletown, take the first and only public road right, just after the old mill. Road is unsigned apart from a cycle trail marker, heads for Greenland and Lyth. I am the first house on the right, bang on the roadside. Bayview Cottage, just before Thurdistoft farm. And you will be very welcome. Mike.   Any problems, phone 01847821575 or 07784638417, but if I'm in the garden both will take you to voicemail!

----------

